# How about oysters?



## rrsteve (Mar 24, 2009)

Read missLee's mussels and shrimp and what she had to say about the hickory smoke, I'm planning on doing some oysters in a week or so and will be using oak. Do you think that will work? I don't think oysters have as delicate a tast as mussels. How long do you leave in the smoker?
rrsteve


----------



## irish (Mar 24, 2009)

Hi rrsteve, I grill/smoke lots of oysters all winter, this year I went through 3-1/2 bushels... I got plenty of zinc now. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 Anyway... oysters (and clams, mussels and any whitefish) need a delicate smoke like cedar, alder or apple. Hickory, oak or mesquite are too strong and will overpower the flavor. I put them in the smoker for 20-30 minutes at 225°F, just until the edges are curled and the centers plump up. Do not let them overcook or they will get tough. If you are shucking your own, cooking them on the half shell makes a nice presentation. If already shucked, use a shallow pan and spread them out in a single layer in their own liquor.


----------



## rrsteve (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks Irish. I was thinking I would put the unshucked oyster in the smoker and it would open the same way it does if grilling. Am I right on this, or do I want to shuck first? I'm thinking of getting a bushel and  smoking  part of them and shucking and eating the rest.
rrsteve


----------



## mcp9 (Mar 24, 2009)

i dont think that any smoke would get to a unshucked oyster.  shuck first.


----------



## irish (Mar 24, 2009)

Hmmm, I've never put them in a smoker unshucked. I'm not sure if they would open or not. But I know they dump a lot of water when I grill them - they might put out your fire in a smoker.

I agree with mcp9 - shuck first. Even if the shells will open in a smoker, they probably don't open wide enough to get the flavor in there before they're done.


----------



## uncle_lar (Mar 24, 2009)

I want some!!! 
cant get fresh oysters here in central Illinois!! darnit!!


----------



## rrsteve (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks for all the help, sure appreciate it.
rrsteve


----------



## cowgirl (Mar 24, 2009)

Me too........!


----------



## irish (Mar 24, 2009)

Sorry Uncle Lar. I love seafood and I could never move away from the  east coast unless I had no other choice.

Jeanie, these oysters have shells girlfriend, lol!


----------



## azrocker (Mar 24, 2009)

Love the seafood and it all sounds so good!


----------



## wutang (Mar 24, 2009)

Here is a link to a cached page of a post by Solar that was lost in the crash. Great oyster qview.

http://74.125.95.132/search?q=cache:...&ct=clnk&gl=us


----------



## cowgirl (Mar 24, 2009)

lolol!!  An oysters an oyster. I love em all.


----------

